# Problems with Nvidia package



## Sagitarius (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello!

I have problem with Nvidia install package.
I downloaded the driver, decompression the pakcage in my desktop.
# cd /home/$USER/nvidia...
# make install
(Kill X)
# nvidia-xconfig
Failed to:
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libm.so.3" not found, required by "nvidia-xconfig"

What I do?
Thanks for help


----------



## ale (Mar 7, 2009)

Why aren't you using the version from ports?


----------



## macbias (Mar 7, 2009)

do you have compat5x installed and enabled in rc.conf?


----------



## Sagitarius (Mar 7, 2009)

Not, not ports is Nvidia page's 
drivers i386 for FreeBSD
My card is Nvidia GeForce 7300


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 7, 2009)

Just install the port, it will take care of dependencies and libraries.

nvidia-driver-180.29 NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL ren
nvidia-settings-180.25 Display Control Panel for X NVidia driver
nvidia-xconfig-1.0_2 Tool to manipulate X configuration files for the NVidia dri


----------

